# كتاب عن كيفية انشاء محطات كهرومائية صغيرة



## م.بشار الراوي (27 يناير 2010)

بسم الله

في المرفق كتاب مفصل عن كيفية تطوير واختيار موقع وانشاء المحطات الكهرومائية الصغيرة وهو صادر عن الجمعية الاوربية لمحطات الطاقة الكهرومائية الصغيرة.علما ان المحطات الكهرومائية الصغيرة هي المحطات التي تنتج اقل من 10 ميكاواط.

ارجو ان تحصل الفائدة

بشار الراوي​الكتاب في الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/3atewkp


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك ..
وما هو موقع هذه الجمعية ؟؟ لو كنت تعرفه ؟؟؟


----------



## fastbit (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ عصام

شكرا على التواصل الموقع الخاص بالمنظمة هو

http://www.esha.be/index.php?id=39
ويحتوي على عدد كبير من البحوث المفيدة جدا بخصوص محطات الطاقة الكهرومائية الصغيرة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (13 مارس 2010)

_بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع0_




_التوقيع:-_
_هندسة الحياة ان تبني جسرا من الامل_
_فوق نهر من اليأس 0_


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكلمات الجميلة مهندس بشار الكربولي


----------



## م احمد العراقي (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فيك


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (26 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## elkhalfi (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكري*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> بسم الله​
> 
> في المرفق كتاب مفصل عن كيفية تطوير واختيار موقع وانشاء المحطات الكهرومائية الصغيرة وهو صادر عن الجمعية الاوربية لمحطات الطاقة الكهرومائية الصغيرة.علما ان المحطات الكهرومائية الصغيرة هي المحطات التي تنتج اقل من 10 ميكاواط.​
> ارجو ان تحصل الفائدة​
> ...


 

مشكور مهندس بشار الراوي 
على الكتاب 
وموقع الجمعية . 
نفعنا الله جميعا ونفع بنا.​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور محمد على المتابعة


----------



## م حسن الحلي (4 يناير 2012)

الف شكررررررررررر


----------

